# Show us your watch Collection.



## Cycleops (5 Jan 2021)

It can be several or just one. Anything from Timex to Rolex.
Here’s mine, left to right: Zelos Swordfish Titanium, Seiko Baby Ice Monster, Seiko Turtle Padi, Bertucci Field AT1 Titanium, Steeldive (homage to Seiko SBDC109 ‘Captain Willard’ - Apocalypse Now), Citizen Solar Titanium.







Don’t be shy let’s see yours.


----------



## DCLane (5 Jan 2021)

They're all packed away in secure storage - so no 'show' - but I've a collection of vintage Rado watches. They're part of my 'alternative pension fund'.


----------



## Cycleops (5 Jan 2021)

Come on DC let’s see ‘em!


----------



## Sharky (5 Jan 2021)

Was after one of these for a long time and my daughters treated me for my 70th.

Born and raised in Prescot, so always had a fondness for these watches. Alas the Lancashire Watch Factory closed a long time ago, but they had a good reputation. It's gold, rather than silver as it looks on the photos.


----------



## Spiderweb (5 Jan 2021)

I like big watches so I have a Rotary and two TW Steel.


----------



## Cycleops (5 Jan 2021)

What a beautiful watch @Sharky, a lovely thought and something to treasure forever.


----------



## DCLane (5 Jan 2021)

Cycleops said:


> Come on DC let’s see ‘em!



Since you asked nicely and I've got a new camera to test:






These are most of them, although there's a couple that are damaged and not there - one from a bike fall and the other whilst playing football  . Individually they're probably not worth much but I hope to sell them off gradually in about 10 years' time once I retire, along with other items I've collected. My 'day-to-day' watches aren't included though as they're cheap and I recently bought a hand-made wooden/platinum watch that's yet to arrive.

By the time I retire they'll probably need a bit of cleaning, etc. The plan is to do a watch maintenance course once I retire in a few years, then start to sell them off. I've also got a book collection of c. 16th/17th - and a bookbinding course will be needed for some plus a painting collection. All part of my alternative fund I've been building for 30 years just in case the pensions I have result in diddly squat. Oddly enough my teacher's pension is doing OK currently though


----------



## Cycleops (5 Jan 2021)

Awesome collection DC. You’re certainly going to be busy in your retirement.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (5 Jan 2021)

My small collection below, these are the 8 complete / running ones I own, but only 2 of them get worn with any regularity really. There are maybe another half dozen broken ones in a drawer, missing links or parts of straps, but they're cheapie things (Lorus etc) that are only fit for landfill. 




L-R top row: An unknown model Citizen Eco Drive (solar powered), an unknown model Festina Automatic (self winding mechanism), some other cheap Festina quartz, and an old G Shock G 9100 Gulfman.
L-R bottom row: An unknown model Seiko Solar, a Mondaine Classic, an unknown cheap-ish Seiko Chrono, and a G Shock GA 2100 (known as the CasiOak).

My daily one is the old G Shock Gulfman, I like it most because my eyesight is appalling and it's got a big readout that lights up nice and bright at night. It's also indestructible, it's 12 years old and did 2 tours Iraq plus one in Afghanistan, and it's needed one battery replacement in that time. 
The Seiko solar sometimes gets used, again it's easily readable but it does look a bit smarter so I use that for when I have to dress smarter.

The G Shock / CasiOak was a stupid purchase, it's all very well looking like a "Batman" or "Spinal Tap" watch (i.e. "none more black"), but the tiny numbers are completely unreadable in low light, and the light up function is puny.


----------



## Venod (5 Jan 2021)

My few




A Withings Smart Watch, quartz, a Seiko Alpinist, mechanical, A Casino Wave Ceptor (you need a degree to reset it) quartz, A Raymond Weil Flemenco, quartz, A Timex Expedition quartz, A Rolex Yachtmaster copy not in its original case but a good mechanical movement.


----------



## Cycleops (5 Jan 2021)

Nice collection CT. I haven’t yet got a G-Shock but I’m sure I’ll add one before long. 
I have a hankering too for a Mondaine whose classic face can be seen on every french railway station.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (5 Jan 2021)

Cycleops said:


> Nice collection CT. I haven’t yet got a G-Shock but I’m sure I’ll add one before long.
> I have a hankering too for a Mondaine whose classic face can be seen on every french railway station.



Thanks Cycleops, I like your collection especially those two Seikos! How old are they? 
I think nearly all the latest G Shock range are a bit overly fussy and fashion focussed, although I do understand why, it's a different market now. Most military types I knew had either the older Gulfman or Mudman, I think they're both still available, just harder to find now. 

Yes Mondaine are handsome. They're going up price wise, I just looked up the closest model to mine and although they don't do my exact one any more, (they integrated the "day" indicator into the date line some years back), it's half as much again as when I bought one.


----------



## Cycleops (5 Jan 2021)

I've had the turtle for about three years but the Ice Monster I just got last week. Seiko authorised dealers won't send outside the UK so it went to a friend in UK who was traveling down here. It's in the new Seiko 5 range and styled after the Presage monster but with only 100m WR.
Unfortunately Seiko have now decided to increase prices and lower the specs. But they are having competition from the Chinese. The ' Captain Willard' is made in China but has a Seiko NH 35 movement and sapphire glass. The Seiko reissue of that model is £1250. The Steeldive homage or copy was $170. Quality is excellent.
If you're interested they do a number of models mostly based on Seiko:
https://www.heimdallrr.com/
Lots of reviews on YouTube.


----------



## stephec (6 Jan 2021)

Spiderweb said:


> I like big watches so I have a Rotary and two TW Steel.
> View attachment 567383
> 
> 
> View attachment 567384


The Rotary looks to be the same as mine, apart from mine has a metal two colour bracelet to match it.


----------



## Cycleops (6 Jan 2021)

We need pics @stephec


----------



## stephec (6 Jan 2021)

Cycleops said:


> We need pics @stephec


Not sure if it's identical, but very similar.


----------



## DCBassman (9 Jan 2021)

There's a similar thread in the Photo Gallery forum.
Here's mine:




Seiko 6602-7040 hand-winders x2, both 1969, black one from new, other from Ebay. Odd one out: Swatch SULM103 Winter Race (with altimeter!).
Seiko 6309-7290 automatic Diver, 1987, from new. Seiko 5M63-0A50 Kinetic, new 2004. Seiko 6309 which I suspect is a 'bitsa', less than 20 quid off ebay.
The diver and the kinetic are worn most. The Kinetic will soon be overhauled and sold - they die if they are not your main watch, the capacitor or cell degenerates if not used.


----------



## johnnyb47 (10 Oct 2021)

I have a few watches but relatively inexpensive. I have a Huawei GT smart watch that's great for tracking running ect and has a impressive battery life between charges. Its good to see and use when it's dark as the screen is really bright. The down side is that it has no (best way to explain) personality. The screen is a very flat 2 dimensional feel to it with no character to it what so ever.
The other watch i have is a IK colouring automatic skeleton watch. It was a very cheap watch from amazon and have been very impressed by its accuracy and quality due to its low price. Looking at the internals working away whilst powered by the movement of my arm fascinates me,
The only problem nowadays is that i need my glasses to appreciate it due to my failing eye sight. The hands are very difficult to read so this watch gets rarely used.
My favourite watch though is my cheap Casio tough solar watch. £34 from argos, its an analogue/digital display with a clear readable screen. When i got it the battery indicator was showing medium but after wearing it for 20 minutes it changed to high and has stayed there since without it losing a second. As its cheap it only has a poly carbonate face instead of a crystal one that more expensive models have, but these do have an advantage. It you scratch the poly screen a little toothpaste soon gets rid of them leaving the face crystal clear again. I use this watch as my everyday watch, and never tire of looking at it and it's amazing ability to keep going from the power of the Sunshine


----------



## johnnyb47 (10 Oct 2021)

Oh forgot to mention that i do have another another watch, (a pocket watch really) but it's quite interesting. It was my grandads watch and is called a tramway watch.
It's got Cairo printed on the face and can only assume it was made there.
Inside the back case it has the inscription
GRAND PRIX
Berne 1914 - Barcelone
1929
Menbtre Du Jury
Mikan 1906
HORS CONCOURS

He had this though out the 2 world war and he scribed minute dates and times on the back of the case. He must of had good eyesight as i can only read them with a magnifying glass!
It still works to this day 😀


----------



## Drago (10 Oct 2021)

Ive adopted the Devil Diver as my daily wear. I quite fancy a Lunar Pilot to go with it - I know the Omega was the first watch used in space (that we know of), but it also has the dubious honour if being the first watch to break while in space, and its place was taken by by the Lunar Pilot, which had been especially adapted for lunar conditions by Bulova engineers, haf bigger buttons for ease of use with spacesuot gloves, etc.


----------



## Bollo (12 Oct 2021)

Aaarghhh, watches are very much my guilty pleasure. Before being a failed tech bro I was a failed physicist who had occasional run ins with the general theory of relativity, so I’ve always found time a fascinating subject. Given my time again (geddit) I would have considered becoming a watchmaker.

Enough of the preamble, here‘s my favourites….





Left to right…

Mrs Dr B’s JLC manual wind reverso. Very very classic

Early 2000s Rado Diastar. Very unfashionable right now but it was my first ’serious’ watch and I still love it. It’s quartz so quite thin and works really well with a suit and white shirt.

Omega Aqua Terra. My do-everything watch. Works with everything from a t-shirt to a suit. This is my tip of the hat to George Daniels, inventor of the coaxial movement used in most modern Omega watches. His book is worth the price if you’re into the mechanics of watches.

H Moser Pioneer. 😋 I was lucky enough to save some money over the lockdown period so had a blowout on this. Moser are an independent Swiss manufacturer who have been making a name for themselves since a post quartz crisis resurrection around 2002 and a change of ownership in 2012. They definitely plough their own marketing furrow and occasionally indulge in some very Swiss trolling of the opposition - look up their cheese watch for one of their better ’campaigning’ efforts. As for my example, I’m not sure how to describe it - a sports watch that looks like a dress watch is probably the closest. Photos don’t do justice to either the dial or the movement.

Not shown - I bought Bolletta a second hand 1990s Cartier Santos a few years ago. I have a soft spot for Cartiers but don’t have one for myself yet. Their new solarbeat tank has me thinking though….

I also have a Casio GShock GM2100. Everyone should have a GShock and anyone who sneers at them is a fool. For a 6 foot chap I have quite thin wrists so this medium-sized edition works well on me. The full-bore GShocks just look like I’m carrying a tag.

Yeah, I like watches.


----------



## Cycleops (12 Oct 2021)

What a great collection @Bollo Just goes to show you don't need a huge collection but a few real classics can cover most basses.


----------



## JhnBssll (12 Oct 2021)

My main two watches are a Samsung Galaxy Watch 3 Titanium (left) and a Galaxy Watch 4 Classic (Right)






The Titanium Watch 3 is apparently virtually indestructable; I've worn it throughout the building work and it's still working perfectly despite being battered and regularly covered in mortar/concrete/tile adhesive etc. At one point I was in a hurry and clattered it against a concrete post - it took a chunk out of the concrete and bruised my wrist yet I couldn't find a mark on the watch 

The Watch 4 is newer to the fold and isn't worn as regularly, I'm still making my mind up as it has a few software quirks and I don't like the rubber strap. If they release a Titanium version of the 4 I will be chopping one of these two in for sure but they're limited edition and generally not released for a year or so after the standard version, so I potentially have 10 months or more to wait  I'm sure after a few updates and once I find a nice metal strap I'll be pleased with it and use it more often 😊

I've got a Citizen Eco Drive titanium somewhere too but I can't find it currently... It looks just like this though...






It's also a lovely watch, solar powered so it's probably stopped now wherever it is  It's been a few years since I last saw it actually, I hope it hasn't been disappeared


----------



## JhnBssll (14 Oct 2021)

After posting the last message I decided to have another quick look online for metal bracelets for the Watch 4 and quickly found a company had started making them 😊 It was relatively cheap, much less than the original Samsung straps, so figured it was worth a shout! It arrived this morning and I'm really pleased with it 






The fit is perfect and it's transformed the look of the watch  When I put it on for the first time I got a little notification saying there was a software update available too so you never know, it might be the watch of choice in the near future


----------



## Bollo (31 Oct 2021)

Today my mini collection has grown by 2!

Unfortunately my FIL died about 2 months ago of covid complications. Mrs Dr B and her sisters have been clearing out the house. He was a bit of a hoarder. Digging about in one of the cupboards they came across these two….

The first is a Seiko 7006 automatic from I’m guessing the early 70s. Mrs Dr B has no memory of it although it’s clearly been worn for a reasonable period judging by the wear on the lugs. apart from that and some light scratches on the crystal it’s in good condition. It’s very much of its time but weirdly it really suits me in a retro stylee, especially the smaller size and cushion case. Even more surprising is that it still runs even though it’s probably spent 40 years+ in a drawer. The date can be set but the day indicator can’t and the movement is likely to be dry. The bracelet is a horror. It’s not worth much but I‘m willing to splash a few quid to have it serviced and maybe wear it occasionally in memory of my FIL.






The second is a real mystery. My FIL worked for a company that provided stationery and clerical services for law firms in and around the City (eventually taken over by by Robert Maxwell, so no pension for FIL 😞) . I can only guess he got this as swag from one of the clients and appears to be completely unused - it’s even got the instruction leaflet in the box. It’s either a swatch or from a company that was about to be sued by swatch, claims to be Swiss made and most bizarrely has a unidirectional rotating bezel. The leaflet gives a clue about the initials on the dial, which stand for Credit Suisse Financial Products. Check out the quarter hour markers, with yen, dollar, S&P (Standard & Poors?) and WTI, which I believe stands for West Texas Intermediate, a traded grade of crude oil, like Brent Crude. It‘s kinda junk, but I might put a battery in and wear it for S&Gs occasionally.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (9 Nov 2021)

Sold my El Primero & Ray Mears to part fund a rather exotic canoe, so am down to my Withings smartwatch which helps to reassure me I'm still alive.

This 'un:
https://www.withings.com/uk/en/scan...lTogAGGYb-dNwWiLCzxoCaY4QAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## carpiste (22 Nov 2021)

For 30 years I had to look at my watch constantly whilst working. I came to hate my watch, it always felt uncomfortable. On days off I never wore it. 
On my last day at work I binned everything I had that reminded me of the 30 years.... including that damn watch!


----------



## DCBassman (22 Nov 2021)

My Seiko 6309-7290 Diver has just had a small going-over to fix a hand-clash, now as good as it's ever been. The blackface 6602-7040 hand-winder is in for full overhaul.


----------



## SydZ (22 Nov 2021)

What was the cause of the hand clash? Had it been dropped or something?


----------



## Drago (22 Nov 2021)

I am rather annoyed that my 10 month old Devil Diver has packed up. Its nailed to its perch. Doxa pressed into regular daily wear and ill take the Devil diver into the shop on Wednesday when were due to head into civilisation.


----------



## DCBassman (22 Nov 2021)

SydZ said:


> What was the cause of the hand clash? Had it been dropped or something?


Honestly no idea. However, I have to walk with sticks now, and did wonder if that contributed. Only the second time anyone's been inside it since 1987, so doing ok really.


----------



## MrGrumpy (22 Nov 2021)

only wear two watches this above and Garmin Fenix 5X . Fenix is my daily wear, the Rolex is my going out watch or nice occasion in the house. Took a while to get a hold off as it had to be sourced. Got my name down on a Daytona , I’ll be waiting a while …. An alternative pension fund for down the years.


----------



## cougie uk (22 Nov 2021)

I only have my Garmin. I'd be a bit wary of telling people what expensive kit I own on a public forum though. If you post a lot you might be surprised how much information you've given away that people could use to locate these collections.


----------



## Drago (23 Nov 2021)

I keep my modest watch collection in a box atop my gun safe...


----------



## Beebo (23 Nov 2021)

This is my only real watch. I’ve worn it virtually every day for over 20 years and it looks almost brand new.
A bargain when you consider how much use I have had and the fact I could sell it now for more than I paid for it.
It’s a classic design so unlikely to go out of fashion.


----------



## Bollo (29 Nov 2021)

SydZ said:


> Continued
> 
> View attachment 618915
> 
> ...


Niiiiiiice, and not a little pricy in some cases - the RO in particular with the Sub and Explorer not too far behind. I think I like the 68 Tudor dress watch best though.

Grey market prices for steel AP, PP and Rolex are silly right now but personally I'd never pay over retail for a new watch on principle. Because of my skinny-ass wrists, divers and big-bold watches rarely suit me, which I view as a money-saving feature.

Rolex - I love some of the conspiracy theories on the interweb about why it's so difficult to get one. I was eyeing up the second-hand tray in the local Rolex AD and listening to a guy literally beg to buy an Air King. If I could get a Rolex at retail I'd spend wedge on a Milgauss (blue dial) using the feeble excuse that I was a practicing physicist who did occasionally go near some big magnets, but TBH postdocs generally don't have Rolex money. Otherwise my day isn't any less bright for not having one. Buy what you like at the price you can afford. And wear it!


----------



## MrGrumpy (29 Nov 2021)

Bollo said:


> Niiiiiiice, and not a little pricy in some cases - the RO in particular with the Sub and Explorer not too far behind. I think I like the 68 Tudor dress watch best though.
> 
> Grey market prices for steel AP, PP and Rolex are silly right now but personally I'd never pay over retail for a new watch on principle. Because of my skinny-ass wrists, divers and big-bold watches rarely suit me, which I view as a money-saving feature.
> 
> Rolex - I love some of the conspiracy theories on the interweb about why it's so difficult to get one. I was eyeing up the second-hand tray in the local Rolex AD and listening to a guy literally beg to buy an Air King. If I could get a Rolex at retail I'd spend wedge on a Milgauss (blue dial) using the feeble excuse that I was a practicing physicist who did occasionally go near some big magnets, but TBH postdocs generally don't have Rolex money. Otherwise my day isn't any less bright for not having one. Buy what you like at the price you can afford. And wear it!


You need a bit of history with Rolex buying in the shops before you even get a sniff of some of the more desirable pieces I was told. Otherwise your buying privately. They also don’t take to lightly you buying retail stock and then selling on quickly either for profit . You could end up barred from buying retail . Fancied a Daytona or a Milghaus but waiting list is rather large just now. Had to wait even a few months for mine as it was not standard stock item .


----------



## Drago (27 Dec 2021)

Ordered a Vostok Amphibia 090661-22. Pictures when it arrives.


----------



## Drago (30 Dec 2021)

Newly arrived Vostok Amphibia, 1967 pattern.


----------



## DCBassman (30 Dec 2021)

SydZ said:


> What was the cause of the hand clash? Had it been dropped or something?





DCBassman said:


> Honestly no idea. However, I have to walk with sticks now, and did wonder if that contributed. Only the second time anyone's been inside it since 1987, so doing ok really.


Doing it again, and I've not really walked anywhere with it, so shock from the walking sticks looking less likely. Rats.


----------



## DCBassman (2 Jan 2022)

Ouch...




Dropped off cistern and clobbered a pipe. Second hand came off after having an encounter with a lump of glass.
With the help of YouTube and some fine tools, managed to extract the movement and refit the hand. Just need to get that glass replaced. With acrylic...
Am also pondering whether or not to get inside the diver and have a go at the hand clash. It's the same movement. But a more valuable watch, so a bit hesitant.


----------



## Drago (18 Jan 2022)

I've put a Milanaise strap on the Bostok as the original was pinching. Very nice.

I have to say the Vostok keeps superb time.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jan 2022)

I have quite a few old watches , not all working. I bought most of them at auctions . I still have my first watch which I learnt to tell the time with . It was an Ingersoll. I still have my Omega Geneve which I was given on my 18th birthday. It isn't working at the moment .
Most of my watches are mechanical wind up although I have a couple of automatics. I thought it would be nice to try to make an alphabetical collection starting with A up Z . It started with my dad's old Ancre, Bulova President , Corvette, Gradus , Hefik, Ingersoll, Jaquet Droz , not the expensive ones! Modena skeleton watch , Newmark ,Omega , Prim, Roamer Standard , Smith's DeLuxe, Timex, Westclox, Zenith . 
I have a few more but I can't remember all of the names , some of which I had never heard of before . I find it interesting looking up the history of the maker .
The Swiss must have done very well out of the WW2 supplying both sides !


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jan 2022)

Here are a few of mine .
From left to right. Rotary , Corvette, Bulova Accutron M4, It needs a special battery . I think it should be a 1.3 volt. I don't know how the time would be set as it doesn't have a winder.
2nd set, Jowissa automatic, Regency, Montine automatic, Sekonda, Prim, Ingersoll, Opator.


----------



## MrGrumpy (31 Mar 2022)

Those of you with spendy watches , whom are you using for insurance. Current home insurance provider won’t touch ours as over their limit. So needs specialist insurance. Wonder if I would be better going with separate policies from home ?


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2022)

Looking for some advice on buying and am wondering if you lovely watch-savvy gentlemen can help me.

Basically, I need a watch - automatic preferably, but failing that, a decent mechanical. Allow me to explain...

I have a lovely mechanical ladies Omega DeVille that I picked up for 50p on a jumble sale, but a) it's far too nice for a daily wearer, b) the face is a bit too small (my eyes aren't what they used to be), and c) leather straps and mucky jobs don't really go terribly well together. I also have a stainless steel Seiko that I bought for myself in 1994, which has been my daily wearer since then. But it's really started eating batteries of late, which is frustrating me no end.

When I bought the Seiko, I actually wanted the automatic version of the same watch, but my late father threw an almightly strop and refused to let me spend the extra £10. It was easier to keep the peace than to endure constant sniping after, so I bought what he wanted me to have, not what I wanted to have. The bit that pains me is that when I think how much I've spent on batteries over the last 28 years (and especially in the last couple of years), I could have easily bought another new watch... 

I've been looking on the 'bay, but quite frankly, this is waaay out of my area of expertise. All I want is something that's decent quality, keeps good time and has a metal bracelet. I'm not fussed about tatty, because it's going to get knocked about anyway, and replacing a glass doesn't (usually) cost the earth. I like the idea of buying something vintage / used as it's nice to give something a new lease of life. Also, I don't have a massive budget, so no more than about £20.

I've spotted a working but tatty automatic Gradus that's up for auction and am wondering whether it's worth taking a punt on.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Looking for some advice on buying and am wondering if you lovely watch-savvy gentlemen can help me.
> 
> Basically, I need a watch - automatic preferably, but failing that, a decent mechanical. Allow me to explain...
> 
> ...


I've got an old Gradus . I got it from a small antique shop for a couple of pounds I think . It looks like it was worn by a builder as it is very worn , suggesting that they had rough sandy hands . It has a Swiss movement . I think it is was a British company .
The winder is so worn that it is smooth and difficult to wind so I don't use it .


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2022)

The Gradus I'm looking at seems very 1970s, with a blue and gold dial. It's quite appealing in a weird and funky sort of way. The dial says "Swiss". It's scuffed, but useable and in working order.

Two other options that I've found on the 'bay in my price bracket which would meet my needs are a Seiko Hi-Beat that really needs a new glass and bracelet (not a fan of expandable bracelets), and a Citizen Cosmo Star V2 in pretty decent nick.

Would appreciate a heads up. If I'm honest though, the Seiko is probably too tatty to bother with, but there don't seem to be too many ladies' options when it comes to automatic watches...


----------



## DCBassman (8 Apr 2022)

Although it might be a bit budget-busting, a Seiko 7S26-0030 might suit. Mid-sized 38mm diver, 200m WR, bomb-proof movement.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/393959288713?hash=item5bb9cdaf89:g:6n0AAOSwQJZiGPWg
Probably cheaper around.

Will outlive you, literally.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Apr 2022)

Old Sekonda watches used to be cheap and pretty reliable, quite nice looking with good gold plating . I know they are Russian but by now they have lived here long enough to not cause an international incident . I found one in a box of watches , it needed a new second hand and crystal as they were missing . I paid £1 for it . I fitted a second hand from a scrap watch and a new crystal , wound it up and it runs for several days without rewinding , keeps good time .
Montine make nice automatic watches. They are Swiss but could be on the increase in price as people become aware of them being nice and collectable .
I will go through my watch collection to see what obscure watches are about . If people have never heard of them they tend not to collect them even if they are good .
Ingersoll made cheap watches, I think they might have made an automatic . I still have my watch from junior school which is over 60 years old and still works.


----------



## DCBassman (8 Apr 2022)

The thing is, @Reynard , if you do pick up a reasonable auto for not a lot, budget for a basic service at a good independent watchmaker. They do still exist, and prices are generally not too high.


----------



## DCLane (8 Apr 2022)

Learning how to maintain vintage watches is one of the things I'm going to learn when I retire. Along with antique book restoration.

Currently I'm far too busy, but as I've a collection of vintage watches plus a large collection of very antique books it seems to make sense.


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2022)

DCBassman said:


> Although it might be a bit budget-busting, a Seiko 7S26-0030 might suit. Mid-sized 38mm diver, 200m WR, bomb-proof movement.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/393959288713?hash=item5bb9cdaf89:g:6n0AAOSwQJZiGPWg
> Probably cheaper around.
> 
> Will outlive you, literally.



Budget busting!!! Not 'alf!!! 

More seriously, that (and anything else like it is much too big - no, not the strap, the watch itself... That's close to being wider than my wrist. 

There's a decent independent in Ely where I normally go for watch and jewellery repairs, so well served there.


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Old Sekonda watches used to be cheap and pretty reliable, quite nice looking with good gold plating . I know they are Russian but by now they have lived here long enough to not cause an international incident . I found one in a box of watches , it needed a new second hand and crystal as they were missing . I paid £1 for it . I fitted a second hand from a scrap watch and a new crystal , wound it up and it runs for several days without rewinding , keeps good time .
> Montine make nice automatic watches. They are Swiss but could be on the increase in price as people become aware of them being nice and collectable .
> I will go through my watch collection to see what obscure watches are about . If people have never heard of them they tend not to collect them even if they are good .
> Ingersoll made cheap watches, I think they might have made an automatic . I still have my watch from junior school which is over 60 years old and still works.



Ordinarily, Soviet-era stuff is really cool in a very strange way (tell me about it, I have Soviet / East German camera gear...) but I was in two minds about them. Ordinarily I'd say that stuff from that era is unsophisticated and built like a tank, but... 

I did notice that the more recognizable brands do seem to command more in terms of price tag. I did spot a wind-up Saxon for 99p though - I have a lovely Saxon wall clock in a teak case. 

If I have to be honest, obscure and decent is probably where I'm at. I'm not looking for an investment, just a good, serviceable watch that doesn't need batteries and that I don't mind getting bashed about a bit.


----------



## DCLane (8 Apr 2022)

@Reynard - what's your budget? I've a ladies Rado which from memory I _think_ is automatic. It's been sat for quite a long time in the display box I have though but I can check if it still works. It's in the photo below - steel mid-bottom, probably 1970's:


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2022)

Kind of you to look @DCLane 

Budget is about £20 for an everyday beater, so bargain basement end, I'm afraid.  I have an Omega DeVille for "posh" wear.


----------



## DCBassman (8 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Kind of you to look @DCLane
> 
> Budget is about £20 for an everyday beater, so bargain basement end, I'm afraid.  I have an Omega DeVille for "posh" wear.



I have a 1969 Seiko 6602-7040 in gold. Works well, hand-wind, not massively tough, and could do with a new crystal. Top centre here. Has the type of strap you don't like, but straps are easy, standard 18mm lugs. 

The other thing would be to get your current Seiko serviced, as battery eating is a sure sign it needs it. A Seiko quartz should last around 2 years.


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2022)

DCBassman said:


> I have a 1969 Seiko 6602-7040 in gold. Works well, hand-wind, not massively tough, and could do with a new crystal. Top centre here. Has the type of strap you don't like, but straps are easy, standard 18mm lugs.
> 
> The other thing would be to get your current Seiko serviced, as battery eating is a sure sign it needs it. A Seiko quartz should last around 2 years.



Thanks for the offer, I'll definitely bear it in mind as I can always chase down a suitable bracelet.  Not in any particular rush however, but feeling the lack of an "everyday" watch now that I am spending more time outside again.

Yep, I used to get a good two to two and a half years on a battery, now I'm lucky if it's more than about 6 months. Doesn't seem to matter if it's a cheap battery or a spendy one. But I'm thinking it's time (!) to move away from battery watches. Although I can always come back to it if I don't get on with a mechanical / automatic one - that's another reason behind my stingy budget...


----------



## DCBassman (8 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Thanks for the offer, I'll definitely bear it in mind as I can always chase down a suitable bracelet.  Not in any particular rush however, but feeling the lack of an "everyday" watch now that I am spending more time outside again.
> 
> Yep, I used to get a good two to two and a half years on a battery, now I'm lucky if it's more than about 6 months. Doesn't seem to matter if it's a cheap battery or a spendy one. But I'm thinking it's time (!) to move away from battery watches. Although I can always come back to it if I don't get on with a mechanical / automatic one - that's another reason behind my stingy budget...


The gold wind up watch is the same size as the diver previously mentioned, that diver is not the size of the bottom left lump in my picture, which I have to take off when weighing myself, lest it distort the figures...


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2022)

DCBassman said:


> The gold wind up watch is the same size as the diver previously mentioned, that diver is not the size of the bottom left lump in my picture, which I have to take off when weighing myself, lest it distort the figures...



If it's the same size as the diver you mentioned upthread, then same problem... I really do have tiny wrists. 

25mm is where I want to be at, really.

Edited to add that my wrists are 17 cm in circumference


----------



## DCLane (8 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Kind of you to look @DCLane
> 
> Budget is about £20 for an everyday beater, so bargain basement end, I'm afraid.  I have an Omega DeVille for "posh" wear.



Ah!

I've just pulled the watch out - it's a 1970's ladies Rado Shangri-La, and checked it worked. Which it does, although there's a small chip on the glass.

Then I price-estimated it 

I'm in profit. By a lot!

Fortunately it, and the rest of the more-valuable watches in the collection, are so securely tucked away it'd take a massively over-investigative burglar to find them.


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2022)

DCLane said:


> Ah!
> 
> I've just pulled the watch out - it's a 1970's ladies Rado Shangri-La, and checked it worked. Which it does, although there's a small chip on the glass.
> 
> ...



Good for you  Always nice to pick up something for not a lot and have it turn into a nice little investment. I've done that with some motor racing books. One I have is so uncommon that my mate in the trade has never even seen a copy. 

I really do appreciate you looking though. Thank you.


----------



## DCBassman (9 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> If it's the same size as the diver you mentioned upthread, then same problem... I really do have tiny wrists.
> 
> 25mm is where I want to be at, really.
> 
> Edited to add that my wrists are 17 cm in circumference


A decade ago, for my wife's 60th, I got her a Seiko diver to match mine. It cost peanuts, they were unpopular at the time. These days, not many lady size divers are made, if any, and the price has risen accordingly. But they would be the size you are looking for. Check out Seiko 4205-014x, where x= anything from 1 to F. These are autos that also hand wind. Might also be worth searching for just Seiko 4205 lady and see if there are non-diver alternatives.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Apr 2022)

I had a look at the watches on the bay and a lot of them seem to have rocketed up in price ! Some may be a bit over optimistic but there seems to be a general upward trend .
My watch collecting started off by buying a Roamer Standard at an auction. It was in lovely condition , leather strap and came with its original box . Not many people bid on it and I got it for £24 . It is gold plated with a sub second dial. I think the next was a quartz watch which nobody was bidding on either . A Festina chronograph in stainless steel. I still wear it occasionally .
It seemed to snowball a bit from there on .
Not all of my watches work as they were part of a job lot with one watch that I was after. It was sometimes interesting sorting through what was in the boxes ! The last lot I bought had a nice boxed Oris in it . When I came to look through the contents there was a Smith's deluxe watch, Zenith Surf, Bulova Acutron, Jaquet Droz automatic 70's version , Jowissa automatic and some silver items . It was fun sorting through it . I doubt if I could get anything like that these days !


----------



## DCBassman (9 Apr 2022)

TBH, @Reynard , I'm still thinking that overhauling the SQ is your best bet, but even that will double or triple your budget.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Apr 2022)

How about a Citizen Eco Drive watch ?
I've got one from the same source as my other watches . It wasn't working , but after a day on a window sill it started and has been working for years . Some people put them away in drawers and forget about them and they become exhausted, people think that they need a new battery . This was how a workmate thought was wrong with his watch . His took a couple of days in sunlight before it showed any signs of life . 
You may be able to find one where someone thinks it has broken and all it needs is a good charge .


----------



## johnnyb47 (9 Apr 2022)

I think solar watches are brilliant.
I've had a few over the years and have worked flawlessly. What appeals to me is that their more environmentally friendly as they rarely need a battery change.The little rechargeable battery can last anything for ten to 15 year's before it gives up. It also means you save money on replacement batteries and the inconveniences of getting it changed, and that the seals inside your watch are not disturbed.
There are a few things to consider though with a solar watch. Try to avoid leaving it in a dark place for to long such as draw ect. Totally discharging the battery doesn't do the battery any favours and shorten it's overall life. If it needs a good charge,also try to avoid leaving a solar watch on a sunny hot window sill or the dashboard of a car. The watch will get seriously hot and this is another battery killer. If you use them as a daily you should never have any issues with the battery becoming depleted. At the end of autumn your watch should be fully charged ,and it should be perfectly fine through the darker winter months when its more likely to be covered by your clothing.The battery reserve in complete darkness can last from anything from 3 to 8 months depending on make/model..
At the moment I'm enjoying my Casio Edifice solar watch. It's keeping really good time , looks fantastic and has a Sapphire glass (a big selling point as a hate a watch with a scratched glass) ----very sad individual in know 🤣


----------



## Reynard (9 Apr 2022)

DCBassman said:


> A decade ago, for my wife's 60th, I got her a Seiko diver to match mine. It cost peanuts, they were unpopular at the time. These days, not many lady size divers are made, if any, and the price has risen accordingly. But they would be the size you are looking for. Check out Seiko 4205-014x, where x= anything from 1 to F. These are autos that also hand wind. Might also be worth searching for just Seiko 4205 lady and see if there are non-diver alternatives.



Thanks, I'll run a search on that and see what turns up. 



DCBassman said:


> TBH, @Reynard , I'm still thinking that overhauling the SQ is your best bet, but even that will double or triple your budget.



This is another reason why my budget is tiddly, because I'll have to pay for "fixage" either way. I just figured this would give me the opportunity to try something new - I have pretty well been wearing the same watch day in, day out for almost thirty years...


----------



## Reynard (9 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> How about a Citizen Eco Drive watch ?
> I've got one from the same source as my other watches . It wasn't working , but after a day on a window sill it started and has been working for years . Some people put them away in drawers and forget about them and they become exhausted, people think that they need a new battery . This was how a workmate thought was wrong with his watch . His took a couple of days in sunlight before it showed any signs of life .
> You may be able to find one where someone thinks it has broken and all it needs is a good charge .



I had been thinking of one as a possibility. There seem to be a quite a lot of them for sale in the sub £10 range, so might be worth a punt at that price. Seems to be a good choice of styles for sale as well, so yeah...


----------



## Reynard (9 Apr 2022)

johnnyb47 said:


> I think solar watches are brilliant.
> I've had a few over the years and have worked flawlessly. What appeals to me is that their more environmentally friendly as they rarely need a battery change.The little rechargeable battery can last anything for ten to 15 year's before it gives up. It also means you save money on replacement batteries and the inconveniences of getting it changed, and that the seals inside your watch are not disturbed.
> There are a few things to consider though with a solar watch. Try to avoid leaving it in a dark place for to long such as draw ect. Totally discharging the battery doesn't do the battery any favours and shorten it's overall life. If it needs a good charge,also try to avoid leaving a solar watch on a sunny hot window sill or the dashboard of a car. The watch will get seriously hot and this is another battery killer. If you use them as a daily you should never have any issues with the battery becoming depleted. At the end of autumn your watch should be fully charged ,and it should be perfectly fine through the darker winter months when its more likely to be covered by your clothing.The battery reserve in complete darkness can last from anything from 3 to 8 months depending on make/model..
> At the moment I'm enjoying my Casio Edifice solar watch. It's keeping really good time , looks fantastic and has a Sapphire glass (a big selling point as a hate a watch with a scratched glass) ----very sad individual in know 🤣



Thanks for the advice 

The environmental impact of using fewer (or no) batteries appeals to me as well - and that's part of what's behind my thinking of moving away from the quartz watch.


----------



## Reynard (9 Apr 2022)

Had a look, and the 4205 series are too big and clunky for my tastes @DCBassman, I'm afraid. I prefer something that's somewhat less obtrusive. The 4206 series is much more my  - they're basically the automatic "brother" to my quartz (the round, white dial, brushed stainless steel case and bracelet).

The Gradus I'm eyeing up is in a similar ballpark to what I currently have, maybe a fraction bigger. The blue dial is maybe something I wouldn't choose in a shop, but I rather like it. It's just a bit different - guess it's rocking that late 60s / early 70s vibe...


----------



## Sallar55 (9 Apr 2022)

A Citizen eco drive with a Breitling watch strap I bought the fake watch as I liked the strap. Picked it up for the equivalent of 20 euros in a Tunisian bazaar.








A Junghans Mega Solar, my 1st one lasted 20 years until I dropped it onto a tiled floor and cracked the solar panel.


----------



## Reynard (11 Apr 2022)

Well, I picked up the Gradus last night for £7.50 plus postage - it should arrive by the end of the week.

The local watch place does free bracelet re-sizing, so that'll be the starting point. Chances are it'll want a few links taken out. And then I'll see where it goes from there.

Have to admit, I've rather enjoyed trawling through the listings, working out what I like and what I don't.  That may come back to bite me in the bum at some point, I think...


----------



## huggybear0 (11 Apr 2022)

Can’t beat 007 Omega Seamaster and the super modern Apple Watch


----------



## DCBassman (11 Apr 2022)

huggybear0 said:


> Can’t beat 007 Omega Seamaster and the super modern Apple Watch


But much too large for the intended user...


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2022)

Well, yes, exactly...  Here's the three in my possession Left to Right: Dad's Longines, then my Seiko quartz and my Omega.







The Longines is a 35mm case, btw. I do take it out, give it a wind and and then wear it for a bit every now and again, but it's devilishly uncomfortable to wear as it's simply far too big. Shame, as it's nice and elegant. If it was 10mm smaller in diameter, it would be almost spot on.

I really wasn't joking when I said I've small wrists and don't do big and clunky...


----------



## Cycleops (14 Apr 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> A Citizen eco drive with a Breitling watch strap I bought the fake watch as I liked the strap. Picked it up for the equivalent of 20 euros in a Tunisian bazaar.
> View attachment 639267
> 
> 
> ...


I also have that Citizen. I do like my other Citizen eco drive which is a little smaller.


----------



## Reynard (14 Apr 2022)

Well, the Gradus is here!

Turned up yesterday lunchtime, and I started wearing it yesterday afternoon after winding it up. It keeps good time, kept running well overnight while on my bedside table, everything works as it should, and apart from a lightly scuffed glass, it appears to be in very good order. Added bonus, it's all stainless steel. It wasn't apparent from the listing, but it looked as if it might be, so bonus, as that's what I was after.

Size and weight wise, it's much the same as my Seiko, so feels comfortable to wear. The only pain is the clasp, which is really fiddly. I am one of these weird people who is very left-handed and also wears a watch on her left wrist. So I'll be getting that replaced with a closed gate clasp.

Can't really complain for £7.50 plus postage... 











The dial fades to a very pale champagne in the middle... In good daylight, it's almost white, so I had a *DOH* moment. If you turn the watch so the stripe is vertical, it's the helmet colours of my favourite racing drivers. Ooops, only me! (see avatar LOL)


----------



## Cycleops (14 Apr 2022)

Looks like it might be worth putting a new clasp and band on @Reynard . You can get some at bargain prices from the watch sellers on AliExpress. Some great deals on watches there too. Only downside is they take a long time to arrive.


----------



## Reynard (14 Apr 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Looks like it might be worth putting a new clasp and band on @Reynard . You can get some at bargain prices from the watch sellers on AliExpress. Some great deals on watches there too. Only downside is they take a long time to arrive.



That's definitely on the agenda as the current clasp is driving me potty. It's plenty secure enough, but very fiddly. Although as with everything, there's a knack to it, I suppose...


----------



## Reynard (17 Apr 2022)

Umm, look what you lot made me do...  I spent the remainder of my £20 horological budget on this:






In full working order, not an automatic though. Strap is a tad manky, but that's easily fixed. Fell in love with it, and the research was both fun and enlightening. Good job small ladies' watches aren't fashionable...

BTW, have had a few nice compliments from friends regarding the Gradus.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Umm, look what you lot made me do...  I spent the remainder of my £20 horological budget on this:
> 
> View attachment 640528
> 
> ...



Never heard of them !
It's fun looking into the different makes history .


----------



## Reynard (17 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Never heard of them !
> It's fun looking into the different makes history .



Plus it's a palindrome... 

These people were a small-volume manufacturer who, as well as making their own watches, made a lot of movements and other bits for Breitling. Who then later bought them outright.

The fancy mens' watches seem to fetch a fair packet, but I like the simplicity of this one.


----------



## DCBassman (17 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Umm, look what you lot made me do...  I spent the remainder of my £20 horological budget on this:
> 
> View attachment 640528
> 
> ...


Excellent. I do like a nice hand-winder. The 38mm Seiko I mentioned is a hand-winder; I have two, identical except for face colour and bands. One of them my Dad bought with excess Zambian currency when he left, then gave it to me. That was in 1970, the watch was manufactured in 1969. The other I got from ebay for peanuts, and it's also a 69.


----------



## Reynard (17 Apr 2022)

DCBassman said:


> Excellent. I do like a nice hand-winder. The 38mm Seiko I mentioned is a hand-winder; I have two, identical except for face colour and bands. One of them my Dad bought with excess Zambian currency when he left, then gave it to me. That was in 1970, the watch was manufactured in 1969. The other I got from ebay for peanuts, and it's also a 69.



There's definitely a certain convenience to them, I have to say. I do love my little Omega, even if the face is a bit tiddly and hard to read in anything but good daylight.

Think this one, going by the looks is probably also late 60s / early 70s. The case is much the same size as the Gradus and Seiko quartz.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Apr 2022)

In my search through our slides this afternoon I found some interesting pictures .
2 are of me on my new then Holdsworth Record. It was taken in June 1971. I even had hair then !  I will have to get them put on to our computer. One other picture of interest was taken in 1970 at RAF Hullavinton at the SMAE Nationals . The picture is of a scale flying model made out of polished sheet aluminium of a Beagle Pup . The owner who built it was scared of flying it that he let a friend fly it for him .


----------



## johnnyb47 (17 Apr 2022)

johnnyb47 said:


> Oh forgot to mention that i do have another another watch, (a pocket watch really) but it's quite interesting. It was my grandads watch and is called a tramway watch.
> It's got Cairo printed on the face and can only assume it was made there.
> Inside the back case it has the inscription
> GRAND PRIX
> ...


I've just added my own post above as reference, but today I found out a little more about this watch.
My dad came over visiting today (haven't seen him since Christmas) and we had a good catch up.
We were talking about the past and i got this old pocket watch out for him to see.
He's nearly 80 now and when he saw it his eyes lit up.
He had forgotten all about it and was shocked to see it again.
Apparently this watch was taken from a destroyed German tank by my grandad in the Battle of El Alamein 1942 and he used it throughout the remainder of the war in the desert.
Fast forward a few years when my mum and dad we're married he gave the watch to my dad who was a bus driver for Crossville.My dad used it ,to keep on time with his daily bus routes.
He got quite sentimental when he saw it again as he thought it had long gone disappeared.He just sat here (emotionally) in silence looking at it and was amazed it still worked.Being the right thing to do I asked if he wanted it back, but he said no, as he knows I never sell it on for whatever it may be worth. 
Whether it's worth something or not ,it's priceless to my dad and me because of the history of it over the generation's of our family


----------



## Reynard (17 Apr 2022)

johnnyb47 said:


> I've just added my own post above as reference, but today I found out a little more about this watch.
> My dad came over visiting today (haven't seen him since Christmas) and we had a good catch up.
> We were talking about the past and i got this old pocket watch out for him to see.
> He's nearly 80 now and when he saw it his eyes lit up.
> ...



Not a pocket watch, but it's a same sort of thing with my binoculars. My paternal grandfather snaffled them off the dead body of a Russian officer in WW1 and used them himself, and eventually they were passed down to me. They've Carl Zeiss Jena optics, with the crosshairs in to "guesstimate" direction / ranging for artillery fire. They're battered and bashed, as is the leather case, but yeah, I totally get that...


----------



## Illaveago (18 Apr 2022)

Did you spot my previous post has nothing to do with watches ? Strange isn't it !


----------



## Reynard (18 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Did you spot my previous post has nothing to do with watches ? Strange isn't it !



And I thought I was seeing things...  Can't blame it on the drink, as I'm teetotal... 

But back to watches, it's funny, that Ladies ones don't fetch nearly as much on the 'bay as mens ones by the same maker, unless they're one of the more, shall we say "poncy" brands like Longines, Omega etc.

I think you gave me good advice to furkle for the obscure brands in the "bargain basement" corner.  And do a bit of reading around, which has certainly been enlightening. Just because something's not so well known, doesn't necessarily mean it's a piece of tat.

If I'm right, that Kelek is basically a baby Breitling...


----------



## Illaveago (18 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> And I thought I was seeing things...  Can't blame it on the drink, as I'm teetotal...
> 
> But back to watches, it's funny, that Ladies ones don't fetch nearly as much on the 'bay as mens ones by the same maker, unless they're one of the more, shall we say "poncy" brands like Longines, Omega etc.
> 
> ...



It seems as though big watches are the fashion these days . I have some old small ones lying around . Not sure if they are working . Oh! I have several silver ones come to think of it and a 9ct gold Smith's . I also have a couple of Art Deco style ladies watches . A Rotary bangle / bracelet type, it is hinged so that it clasps around the wrist a bit like some pincers but not meeting . The other one is an unfamiliar make , flexible bracelet with embossed flowers trailing down it from the watch body .


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> It seems as though big watches are the fashion these days . I have some old small ones lying around . Not sure if they are working . Oh! I have several silver ones come to think of it and a 9ct gold Smith's . I also have a couple of Art Deco style ladies watches . A Rotary bangle / bracelet type, it is hinged so that it clasps around the wrist a bit like some pincers but not meeting . The other one is an unfamiliar make , flexible bracelet with embossed flowers trailing down it from the watch body .



Mmmm yes, so it seems. I really don't get on with dad's 35mm case Longines, and that seems to be the standard size for current ladies' watches. Not great if you're tiddly like me. A big watch just gets in the way.  Of course, everyone is different though, so it's wrong to generalize.

I do have one of those deco cocktail watches somewhere (was my grandmother's), but I need to put my glasses on to tell the time, the face is so tiddly. OTOH they are rather stylish and very often beautifully made. There's some very pretty ones on the 'bay with marcasite and guilloche enamel on the case and band.

Alas, I'm a practical kind of girl who likes her watches understated and simple. Same as with jewellery in general.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Mmmm yes, so it seems. I really don't get on with dad's 35mm case Longines, and that seems to be the standard size for current ladies' watches. Not great if you're tiddly like me. A big watch just gets in the way.  Of course, everyone is different though, so it's wrong to generalize.
> 
> I do have one of those deco cocktail watches somewhere (was my grandmother's), but I need to put my glasses on to tell the time, the face is so tiddly. OTOH they are rather stylish and very often beautifully made. There's some very pretty ones on the 'bay with marcasite and guilloche enamel on the case and band.
> 
> Alas, I'm a practical kind of girl who likes her watches understated and simple. Same as with jewellery in general.



You just reminded me of my mum's old watch . It was a small gold plated Bulova. She hadn't worn it for years as it wasn't working . I took the back off a couple of years ago as it wasn't working . I discovered that all that was wrong was a loose screw preventing the main spring from being wound . I still have the watch in my collection .


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> You just reminded me of my mum's old watch . It was a small gold plated Bulova. She hadn't worn it for years as it wasn't working . I took the back off a couple of years ago as it wasn't working . I discovered that all that was wrong was a loose screw preventing the main spring from being wound . I still have the watch in my collection .



I came across my Grandfather's Tissot this morning while looking for something else entirely. It definitely doesn't work, which is a shame, because I'd definitely wear it. It's a rectangular chromed case (I think they call these a tank watch?) which while large and very obviously a man's watch, actually sits comfortably on my wrist. It's rather bashed, but it's very attractive nonetheless. The dial's got numbers on rather than batons, and there's a sub-dial for the seconds where the "6" would be.

The Gradus had a bit of a hiccup and stopped working overnight, but started ticking again when I set the time and put it back on. It's keeping time (so far) after gaining a bit over the weekend. I will see to getting it serviced, as it's a very nice and wearable watch. Just what I wanted in a "daily wearer".

And I'm finally beginning to get the knack of that infernal clasp as well...


----------



## wheresthetorch (21 Apr 2022)

Reliving my 80s yoof . . .


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2022)

Well, I've had the Gradus for a fortnight, and it's definitely a keeper.  The bracelet is the right size, and I'm beginning to get the hang of that infernal clasp. It does gain a couple of minutes or so over a 24 hour period, but I can live with that. I was never after a chronometer in any case.  So I'll just be using it and enjoying it for what it is.

The Kelek arrived last week. That's been far less straightforward. Working? Erm, not. Crown wouldn't budge. 

My initial instincts were to return it, but did a bit of reading around and thought I'd try a couple of simple things first that weren't going to cost me anything. One was to apply gentle heat and the other was to use the watch as a fidget tool and just jiggle it. Which did the trick. After about an hour of combined heat and jiggling, it started working. It actually ran for 36 hours, keeping excellent time for about 24 of those. Three iterations of this (either wearing it or leaving it on a hot water bottle), it's becoming a LOT easier to wind and only requires minimal jiggling to poke it into life.

It points, I think, to there being nothing fundamentally wrong with the movement - it probably just wants a clean and oil. Judging by the condition, I'd guess it's been someone's "best watch" that has been kept on a dressing table for much of its life.

And I'm beginning to understand why this is so addictive. I blame you guys for not spending my Easter chocolate money on chocolate and keeping it for... Well, ho hum... 

P.S. I looked it up, and a new Seiko automatic retails for around £360.


----------



## CharlesF (28 Apr 2022)

Definitely need a picture of your Kelek; I have long desired a Kelek Five Minute Repetition Automatic but they are pricey, if you can find one


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2022)

CharlesF said:


> Definitely need a picture of your Kelek; I have long desired a Kelek Five Minute Repetition Automatic but they are pricey, if you can find one



Here you go.  

It's probably the simplest watch Kelek made, but it's very easy on the eye (the dark grey sunburst pattern dial is lovely), and very comfy to wear. The strap is the original one too. Fortunately, small ladies' watches are unfashionable, and thus, eminently affordable. This one owes me £12 plus postage.


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2022)

P.S. Sorry about the cat hair in the photo...


----------



## MrGrumpy (28 Apr 2022)

I posted further back about insuring watches and or jewellery out with normal house insurance and wondered if anyone has something similar ? Normal house insurer can’t quote me for ours.


----------



## CharlesF (28 Apr 2022)

It’s lovely. Elegant simplicity!


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2022)

CharlesF said:


> It’s lovely. Elegant simplicity!



Thank you. 

That's exactly why I fell in love with it.


----------



## Reynard (20 May 2022)

Oooops... I added this to my little watch gang just to scratch the Seiko itch:






Seiko 2206-3040 (June 1975 according to the serial number on the caseback, so three months younger than me)

Got outbid on several other Seiko automatics of similar vintage, but finally managed to nail this one for £12.50 plus P&P. Started working as soon as I got it out of the packaging this morning and it's been ticking away merrily and keeping time ever since. Needs a bit of a clean as the bracelet is very gunky, but it's a stylish little thing.

As with all Seikos, the day dial comes in two languages - English plus one other. My quartz has the more usual French, but this one has Arabic as the alternative.

What's quite surprising is that it's very solid and weighty for a small ladies' watch.


----------



## DCBassman (20 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Oooops... I added this to my little watch gang just to scratch the Seiko itch:
> 
> View attachment 645466
> 
> ...


Can't beat a good Seiko. Except Kinetics, unless you wear them a lot. If you don't, they die...
I think if I ever buy another no-battery watch, it will be a Citizen Eco-Drive of sone description.


----------



## Threevok (20 May 2022)

DCBassman said:


> Can't beat a good Seiko. Except Kinetics, unless you wear them a lot. If you don't, they die...
> I think if I ever buy another no-battery watch, it will be a Citizen Eco-Drive of sone description.



So true. The last decent watch I ever wore (a long time ago) was a Kinitecs and, as you said, it died because I didn't get worn a lot. I gave it to my brother who got it fixed and still has it .


----------



## DCBassman (20 May 2022)

Threevok said:


> So true. The last decent watch I ever wore (a long time ago) was a Kinitecs and, as you said, it died because I didn't get worn a lot. I gave it to my brother who got it fixed and still has it .


Yup, wear it daily, bombproof.


----------



## Reynard (20 May 2022)

DCBassman said:


> Can't beat a good Seiko. Except Kinetics, unless you wear them a lot. If you don't, they die...
> I think if I ever buy another no-battery watch, it will be a Citizen Eco-Drive of sone description.



I did look at Kinetics, because they seem to pop up on the 'bay regularly - and at reasonable prices. As an engineer, the tech behind them fascinates me (it's basically the watch version of the KERS system in hybrid cars), but having read around a bit, they just seem to be far too much of a risk to buy used.

Can't fault the Seiko quartz I've had whatsoever. It's just that old age and daily wear has caught up with it.

Looking at the build quality of this 2206, I can begin to understand one of the reasons why the bottom fell out of the Swiss watch industry in the 70s. Same as what the cars did for the UK car industry around about the same time. Parentals ran a Datsun 180B and a Mk 2 Toyota Celica, and they were a cut above other cars of the era in terms of quality and spec.

Just need to get the clasp adjusted a couple of pins out, as the bracelet is just a gnat's todger too tight.


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2022)

Pleased to report that the Seiko is still chuntering along quite nicely after having worn it all day yesterday. If my read-up is correct, the 2206 movement is one of those that you can't wind from the crown. It's a total contrast in a way to the Gradus, which is just that little bit older. Neither is better, they're just different. 

I did remove a heck of a lot of muck from the bracelet and clasp (nailbrush, toothpaste and soap job). 

Had the bracelet adjusted yesterday when I dropped the Kelek off at the watchmaker for a bit of TLC.

The Kelek has always been a little bit temperamental since I bought it. A quick looksy yesterday confirmed there's nothing wrong with it, just that the old lubricants have solidified and are gumming up the works. Mum is treating me to the cost of the service.  Mind you, she's been eyeing up the watch for herself... 

The watchmaker admired both the Seiko and the Kelek which was eminently satisfying.  And I bet that's the first Kelek he'll have worked on, and likely may be the only one.


----------



## Illaveago (23 May 2022)

I use white spirit and a toothbrush to clean old muck off old watches and bracelets .


----------



## DCBassman (23 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I use white spirit and a toothbrush to clean old muck off old watches and bracelets .


Similar, I use isopropanol instead.


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2022)

Hand gel is also a good way of getting muck and goo off things - and a tad less stinky.

But toothpaste is also a gentle abrasive, which is good for dealing with dirt and tarnish. I picked that particular tip up on Antiques Road Trip of all places, where Phil Serrell used it to clean a very grubby silver item he'd bought. It's tough enough to remove the dirt, but won't damage soft metals like silver.

Toothpaste works well on scuffed acrylic watch crystals btw. That's something I've run across on watch forums. I used it to give an new lease of life to the crystal on the Gradus, and it came up a treat.


----------



## DCLane (23 May 2022)

A replacement Skagen Grenen arrived today for the one that was stolen about 6 weeks ago, using a discount code as they'd refunded the purchase. All to buy a strap for my original one; so I've two, with one having a non-original strap due to the wait.

I also picked up a blue see-through strap Skagen Aaren a week ago for tempoarary use.

So in wanting to replace a Skagen strap I've gone from one Skagen to use day-to-day plus a Skagen Falster 2 smart watch which I can't work out how to operate through to four; two of the Grenen, a Falster and an Aaren.

That _should_ do for day-to-day usage. The Rado watches are stored away anyway as investments. It's getting to be a bit like my bike collection


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2022)

I was wondering just the other night what had become of your missing watch, and whether it'd been resolved...


----------



## Moon bunny (23 May 2022)

DCBassman said:


> Similar, I use isopropanol instead.





Illaveago said:


> I use white spirit and a toothbrush to clean old muck off old watches and bracelets .


The science museum method is cotton wool buds (self-made, on cocktail sticks) and industrial, un-dyed, methylated spirits.


----------



## MrGrumpy (24 May 2022)

What do folk use to polish gold and Steel straps ?


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2022)

Silvo wadding (the pink cottony stuff that comes in a blue and silver tin) works well enough for me. Does the job well on most metals, not just silver.

Although wearing watches / jewellery is usually enough to keep the shine on something. The silver jewellery I wear day-to-day never tarnishes, and it looks just right rather than appearing over-polished.

Mind, I am a wearer of vintage pieces, so the very shiny look is something of a no-no, as you lose a lot of the character.


----------



## DCBassman (24 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Silvo wadding


Great minds...


----------



## Illaveago (24 May 2022)

I don't know if I have posted these before. My Bulova Accutron and Tissot Seastar. The Bulova needs a special 1.3volt battery. The Tissot is running very fast.


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I don't know if I have posted these before. My Bulova Accutron and Tissot Seastar. The Bulova needs a special 1.3volt battery. The Tissot is running very fast.



That Seastar is just 

I'm after a ladies' version, but preferably in stainless steel. They seem to come in either hand-wind or automatic flavours. It's just trying to find one in the right condition at the right price. And the right size. Some of them are *tiny*


----------



## Illaveago (24 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> That Seastar is just
> 
> I'm after a ladies' version, but preferably in stainless steel. They seem to come in either hand-wind or automatic flavours. It's just trying to find one in the right condition at the right price. And the right size. Some of them are *tiny*



Either my wife or my mum had a Tissot ladies watch . As you say they were small . It was the fashion in those days .


----------



## Moon bunny (24 May 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> What do folk use to polish gold and Steel straps ?


The two things gold is famous for are:
firstly, it is very soft, and secondly, it doesn’t react with anything you are likely to come across, so for all practical purposes doesn’t tarnish.
Don’t polish gold, solid plated or especially leaf gilded, with anything abrasive, that includes any metal polish, toothpaste, rubbing it with brown paper or any of the other home recipes, and I’ve heard of some beauties. If it starts to look grubby just warm water and mild soap. In the Museum trade we use a very mild but expensive detergent. If you wouldn’t put it on your face don’t put it on gold.


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Either my wife or my mum had a Tissot ladies watch . As you say they were small . It was the fashion in those days .



Yes, indeed. I'm after a 1970s one with the brushed steel cushion case as they're slightly larger.

I've got my grandmother's 1930s cocktail watch, and that really *is* ridiculously tiny. Water has got inside the case at some point unfortunately, and both the movement and dial are totally borked. But even if it was working I wouldn't wear it as it's almost impossible to tell the time on it. It's pretty well much a fancy piece of jewellery rather than a practical tool.

I think that's why I've gravitated towards 1970s watches, as that's when ladies' ones seem to start being made in sensible sizes i.e. 23mm cases and bigger. Well, that and the funky dials...


----------



## DCBassman (25 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I don't know if I have posted these before. My Bulova Accutron and Tissot Seastar. The Bulova needs a special 1.3volt battery. The Tissot is running very fast.


They stopped selling the mercury cells for Accutrons (and some Omegas used them also) in the late 90s. My workmate had an Omega and a stash of NOS cells...


----------



## Illaveago (25 May 2022)

DCBassman said:


> They stopped selling the mercury cells for Accutrons (and some Omegas used them also) in the late 90s. My workmate had an Omega and a stash of NOS cells...



I did see some equivalent ones for sale a while ago . I'll have to have another look .


----------



## DCBassman (25 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I did see some equivalent ones for sale a while ago . I'll have to have another look .


The problem was that there are no true equivalents, because the non-mercury cells naturally operate at a different voltage.There were ways around it, but Omega were not encouraging keeping the watches going. I don't doubt there have been some tweaked cells made for them, though, there were a great many sold and presumably a great many of those still in existence.


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2022)

Have a look at some of the watch forums maybe? Someone on one of them is bound to know something as there appear to be various with Accutrons in working order. I've learned a good bit from reading and lurking once I managed to break beneath the whole "blingy watch appreciation society" thing...  Though I think watchrepairtalk is where you want to be going.

The technology behind the Accutron (and other similar tuning fork movements) is fascinating, though - and very clever. I fell down that particular rabbit hole one evening and spent a while reading around the subject.


----------



## Illaveago (25 May 2022)

Here are several more from my collection.
A ladies and gents Oris and an unknown make silver cased watch minus crown.
2 other ladies watches found in a box of watches from an auction.


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2022)

That gents Oris is very smart.  The detailing on the dial is just lovely. Very nice find @Illaveago 

If you pardon the rather dreadful pun (my coat is already on my lap!) that kind of style is timeless.


----------



## Illaveago (25 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> That gents Oris is very smart.  The detailing on the dial is just lovely. Very nice find @Illaveago
> 
> If you pardon the rather dreadful pun (my coat is already on my lap!) that kind of style is timeless.



I think it was the Oris I was after at the auction . It came with its original box and paper guaranteed slip but no date on it . I think it was a box of watches and things . A Zenith Surf watch , Smith's De Luxe, Smith's Empire , Jaquet Droz automatic date watch , Jowissa automatic , Ingersoll and some bits of jewelry.


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I think it was the Oris I was after at the auction . It came with its original box and paper guaranteed slip but no date on it .



Not surprised tbh. 

I can just imagine that peeking out of the shirt cuff of an immaculately-dressed gent.


----------



## Illaveago (25 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Not surprised tbh.
> 
> I can just imagine that peeking out of the shirt cuff of an immaculately-dressed gent.



That's not me then !


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2022)

There's an interesting Rado ladies' automatic up for sale on the 'bay @DCLane - roughly in your neck of the woods too, I think. Not my cup of tea, but saw it and thought of you...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/334453179282


----------



## DCLane (25 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> There's an interesting Rado ladies' automatic up for sale on the 'bay @DCLane - roughly in your neck of the woods too, I think. Not my cup of tea, but saw it and thought of you...
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/334453179282



Bit to square/tacky for me, but if it stays a low price I _might_ bid. Thanks.

I tend to do subtle and stylish instead


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2022)

DCLane said:


> Bit to square/tacky for me, but if it stays a low price I _might_ bid. Thanks.
> 
> I tend to do subtle and stylish instead



I'll give you that, it's definitely wurlitzer-on-the-wrist territory...


----------



## Reynard (31 May 2022)

Picked this up on the 'bay last week for £4.90 *including* postage...






1977 ladies' Citizen 21 jewel automatic, keeping good time since I unpacked it last night. No one else bid, so got it for a song - silly really, considering you could see from the photos on the listing that the second hand was sweeping round. Hey ho... Seems to be one of the better models, as the crown is signed, and it's in extremely good nick, with hardly a scuff or a scratch on it.

It does have its downsides, though. Setting the day and date isn't straightforward. You pull on the crown, with each pull advancing the date by one. Haven't worked out how to select the day yet, other than by winding the hands. Also, the day is either in Spanish or Italian (so not a UK market watch), but to be fair, that's no biggie.

The biggest downside is that swanky and surprisingly sparkly brushed steel bracelet. It's a devil for getting arm hairs trapped between the links. Ouch. Also the clasp doesn't feel nowhere as secure as either the Gradus or the Seiko. Given I paid so little for this, I'm thinking of getting that onto a nice leather strap to match that bronze dial.

Oh yeah, and the lume still works, although it's rather faint...


----------



## DCBassman (31 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Picked this up on the 'bay last week for £4.90 *including* postage...
> 
> View attachment 647063
> 
> ...


Great catch!


----------



## DCBassman (31 May 2022)

These are both 6602-7040 hand-winders. Both are 1969 vintage. The black one I've had almost from new, Dad got it Duty Free in Zambia as he departed, using otherwise useless Zambian currency . The whiteface I got from the 'bay for about £13 a few years back. Bombproof and very simple. I like expanding straps! And that's despite hairy arms. The black one needs a new chapter ring, the markings have worn off. It's had a pretty hard life, but I recently gifted it a full overhaul, and it's running better than ever.


----------



## Reynard (31 May 2022)

DCBassman said:


> Great catch!



Thanks!  At that price, it was certainly worth a punt. Once I get it onto a more comfortable strap, I can see myself wearing that, as it's really rather funky.


----------



## Reynard (31 May 2022)

DCBassman said:


> View attachment 647091
> 
> These are both 6602-7040 hand-winders. Both are 1969 vintage. The black one I've had almost from new, Dad got it Duty Free in Zambia as he departed, using otherwise useless Zambian currency . The whiteface I got from the 'bay for about £13 a few years back. Bombproof and very simple. I like expanding straps! And that's despite hairy arms. The black one needs a new chapter ring, the markings have worn off. It's had a pretty hard life, but I recently gifted it a full overhaul, and it's running better than ever.



I like those.  They do exactly what it says on the tin, and I think they're more stylish for it.

The Kelek has gone off to the local watch hospital. The gummed up lubricants were getting the better of it, and I'm not to be trusted in any way with such tiny parts. Better to leave that to someone who really knows what they are doing. Mum, bless her, is treating me to the cost of the service.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jun 2022)

Yep, the day dial on the Citizen is in Spanish. Hola!


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2022)

No luck at all on the 'bay of late. Most of the affordable stuff is either quartz or junk, and anything decent is plagued by snipers. On the flip side, they're paying over the odds as a result, so there's a certain amount of poetic justice in that.

Now that I'm past the "I need a decent and working mechanical watch" stage, I'm paying much more attention to what I like and what I don't. The Japanese offerings of the 1970s appear to be typically far more interesting than what the Swiss were putting out. Loving my funky Seiko and Citizen. 

Try as I might, I can't get on with dad's watch. It's just far too big, so back into the cupboard it's gone. Grandad's watch, though... After a little persuasion, it got going, and it's been chuntering away merrily ever since. And for a 90-ish year old watch, it's actually a damn good timekeeper. Not as good as its two Japanese companions, but better than the Gradus. Been wearing it in rotation with the others as I really like it, and now that the leather strap has softened, it's really comfy. Dad never wore it, so it's been sitting in a box of bits since 1945. Such a shame, really, as it's such a stylish thing. 






I rather like the fact that it's a bit battle-scarred - the class is scratched, the chrome plating is worn away in places and the dial, is, well, patinated... Mind, it did cross Europe during WW2, from what is modern day Lithuania, via Latvia and Estonia to France via Finland, Sweden and Holland, and thence to the UK...


----------



## Reynard (30 Jun 2022)

The Kelek is back from the watchmaker and is now working like a trooper. It's such a lovely thing to wear and, IMHO, was money well-spent getting it serviced. I got the sense that he really enjoyed fettling it. 

I did buy a Paul Jobin 3190 recently, but that went back - without a quibble fortunately. Seller said it was in good order, but it only ever worked for a few hours before stopping, albeit keeping good time when it did. Something kept slipping inside while winding, which meant that it was impossible to fully wind the mainspring. Sadly not worth throwing money at from my perspective, which is a shame. I also learned that cases without a bezel wear considerably smaller than their size suggests.

OTOH this one is most definitely a keeper - a mid 1960s Girard Perregaux Gyromatic. Yes, it *was* a bit more spendy than the others, but it was a treat. 






Sorry about the cat hairs - that *is* actually a cat toy.  But the watch is on a boingy bracelet and I needed something to make it stay put.  I'm in two minds about swapping the bracelet for a nice leather strap; the bracelet is ridiculously comfortable, but I'm not entirely sure it suits the watch...


----------



## Bollo (30 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> No luck at all on the 'bay of late. Most of the affordable stuff is either quartz or junk, and anything decent is plagued by snipers. On the flip side, they're paying over the odds as a result, so there's a certain amount of poetic justice in that.
> 
> Now that I'm past the "I need a decent and working mechanical watch" stage, I'm paying much more attention to what I like and what I don't. The Japanese offerings of the 1970s appear to be typically far more interesting than what the Swiss were putting out. Loving my funky Seiko and Citizen.
> 
> ...



That is a lovely thing! I generally don’t like small seconds, especially on a non-round case, but that’s very nice.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jun 2022)

Bollo said:


> That is a lovely thing! I generally don’t like small seconds, especially on a non-round case, but that’s very nice.



Thanks. 

There's something about that kind of style that is, if you pardon the pun, timeless.


----------



## Bollo (30 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Thanks.
> 
> There's something about that kind of style that is, if you pardon the pun, timeless.



Next time you’re in Winchester you should check out Carter Marsh on The Square. As well as the inevitable above-retail Rolexes they usually have some vintage watches in the window. If you have time it’s worth being buzzed in as they have the less commercial but often more interesting stuff behind the counter. Very much not eBay pricing though!


----------



## Reynard (30 Jun 2022)

Bollo said:


> Next time you’re in Winchester you should check out Carter Marsh on The Square. As well as the inevitable above-retail Rolexes they usually have some vintage watches in the window. If you have time it’s worth being buzzed in as they have the less commercial but often more interesting stuff behind the counter. Very much not eBay pricing though!



Won't be this time round, as I've already got other plans, but thanks for the heads up. 

I'm on a beer money budget (or in my case, tea money budget, seeings I don't imbibe), so strictly window shopping, I'm afraid.  Mind, Cambridge is equally spendy...


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> The Kelek is back from the watchmaker and is now working like a trooper. It's such a lovely thing to wear and, IMHO, was money well-spent getting it serviced. I got the sense that he really enjoyed fettling it.
> 
> I did buy a Paul Jobin 3190 recently, but that went back - without a quibble fortunately. Seller said it was in good order, but it only ever worked for a few hours before stopping, albeit keeping good time when it did. Something kept slipping inside while winding, which meant that it was impossible to fully wind the mainspring. Sadly not worth throwing money at from my perspective, which is a shame. I also learned that cases without a bezel wear considerably smaller than their size suggests.
> 
> ...



The case looks very similar to my Montine automatic date watch .


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jul 2022)

My Montine automatic.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> My Montine automatic.
> 
> View attachment 651083



C-shaped watch cases seem to be a fairly common styling trend for the mid-60s to the early 70s. Have to admit, it's a look I rather like, I now have three of them...


----------



## DCBassman (Friday at 11:03)

Something picked up from family when in Lincoln recently to see my Mum. Cheap-as-chips Chinese, but keeps good time. Interestingly, still on AliExpress for just under £14, but hand wind only. This is auto and hand-wind. Got a Nato webbing strap incoming for it.


----------



## Cycleops (Friday at 12:36)

That's rather nice DC. Amazing price for a mechanical watch.i think it may look good on a brown leather strap.


----------



## DCBassman (Friday at 15:12)

Cycleops said:


> That's rather nice DC. Amazing price for a mechanical watch.i think it may look good on a brown leather strap.


The finish of the components is rougher than you'd expect from a branded watch, but it works well. Really don't like leather straps. Usually use expanding metal straps, but this is a bit large for those. Fitted the nato strap, looks ok, pics later. Check out the AliExpress pages for Winner watches, there's loads, all under 30 squids.


----------



## DCBassman (Friday at 15:29)

Not bad, methinks. Comfy, too.


----------



## DCBassman (Friday at 16:21)

When I ordered the nato strap, I was sent a 22mm instead of the 20mm I ordered. No return required, so this:




Became this:




It lightens the watch considerably. Will see how it goes.


----------



## Cycleops (Friday at 18:02)

DCBassman said:


> The finish of the components is rougher than you'd expect from a branded watch, but it works well. Really don't like leather straps. Usually use expanding metal straps, but this is a bit large for those. Fitted the nato strap, looks ok, pics later. Check out the AliExpress pages for Winner watches, there's loads, all under 30 squids.


Can't wear leather down here due to sweating so it's either rubber, bracelet or NATO.
What Seiko is that? It's not a SKX is it. Seen a bit of action by the looks.
I'm very tempted to buy the Chinese Sharkey SKX, already got a 'Captain Willard' SD 1970, it's excellent.
Can't beat Seiko but they're so expensive now and the last one I bought, a baby ice monster, nothing lined up.


----------



## Reynard (Friday at 18:53)

Ebay prices on mechanical Seikos seem to have taken a real hike recently. Even for fairly modest watches. Anything that's funky or looks remotely like a diver, it's a real bun fight.

The £15 I paid for my TV-dial 2206 last spring is looking like increasingly good value.


----------



## Cycleops (Friday at 18:56)

Don't just talk about it @Reynard show us a pic.


----------



## Reynard (Friday at 19:00)

Cycleops said:


> Don't just talk about it @Reynard show us a pic.



it's this one:






Which I posted about back in May...  According to what I wrote in the original post, it was £12.50 plus p&p, which does bring it to roughly the £15 mark. Wore it for most of the summer, only fault is that my eyes are too screwy to read the day / date without putting my glasses on...


----------



## Cycleops (Friday at 19:34)

That 1970s style is undergoing a bit of a revial among the micro brands:


View: https://youtu.be/FmtQJIjNptw


----------



## DCBassman (Friday at 19:36)

Reynard said:


> it's this one:
> 
> View attachment 673604
> 
> ...


My wife has a 4205-014B lady diver, which is great, is auto plus hand-wind, but desperately needs a magnifier blob over the date because it's *weeny*. So I know that some Seikos are a problem for those with less than gimlet eyesight.
@Cycleops it's a 6309-7290, an ancestor of the SKX007. I bought it new in Saudi in early 1988, it has an '87 manufacture date, and yes, it has had a long, hard, bombproof life. I didn't buy it for its diver qualities, more that such watches are tough.
Given the high prices, I might just offload it soon, as I have too many watches. The equivalent (!) Winner watch on AliExpress is £18...


----------



## DCBassman (Friday at 19:40)

A quick gander for Seiko 6309-7290 shows that my running example might well be worth upwards of £150. Not bad, I paid just shy of £50 new in 1988. With the years of use, a couple of services, etc, I'd say that's a good reason to sell.


----------



## Reynard (Friday at 19:44)

Cycleops said:


> That 1970s style is undergoing a bit of a revial among the micro brands:
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/FmtQJIjNptw




Well that would likely explain some of the hike in prices if there's something of a trend going on.

Some 70s watches are rather far out / odd ducks, but others are actually rather attractive. Have had some nice comments about the 2206 from friends who think I'm funning them when I say that it's as old as me.


----------



## DCBassman (Friday at 19:49)

Reynard said:


> Have had some nice comments about the 2206 from friends who think I'm funning them when I say that it's as old as me.



Your 2206 is a Hi-beat movement! For £15? That's a total giveaway! Cherish it, you'll never, ever, get a bargain like that again!


----------



## Reynard (Friday at 19:56)

DCBassman said:


> Your 2206 is a Hi-beat movement! For £15? That's a total giveaway! Cherish it, you'll never, ever, get a bargain like that again!



Beginner's luck, methinks...  

It *is* a very nice watch though, and it's not going anywhere.


----------



## DCBassman (Friday at 20:01)

Reynard said:


> that it's as old as me.



To be more clear, calibre 6309 dates from 1976 to 1988, so mine is a later one.
Calibre 6602, my two hand-wound Seikos, are 1960s, so again, my two are at the end of production, and your 2206 is from 1971 until 1980, and is a very well regarded small movement. Have you dated it accurately?


----------



## Reynard (Friday at 20:26)

DCBassman said:


> To be more clear, calibre 6309 dates from 1976 to 1988, so mine is a later one.
> Calibre 6602, my two hand-wound Seikos, are 1960s, so again, my two are at the end of production, and your 2206 is from 1971 until 1980, and is a very well regarded small movement. Have you dated it accurately?



June 1975 - its a birth year watch for me.


----------



## DCBassman (Saturday at 07:42)

Reynard said:


> June 1975 - its a birth year watch for me.


A YOB Seiko for me would be rare, unaffordable, and not pure Seiko anyhow; their first fully in-house design was the Marvel in 1956, three years too late!


----------



## Reynard (Saturday at 13:52)

DCBassman said:


> A YOB Seiko for me would be rare, unaffordable, and not pure Seiko anyhow; their first fully in-house design was the Marvel in 1956, three years too late!



Oh bum, that's a shame... Have to say though, some of Seiko's older stuff is actually very elegant and easy on the eye.

(Although not so much with the ladies' watches as they've a tendency to be very tiddly - especially the ones with an 11-series movement.)


----------



## DCBassman (Saturday at 20:44)

Indeed, some of my Mum's old watches are all but unreadable small.


----------



## Reynard (Saturday at 21:03)

A 23 / 25mm case (sans crown) seems to be the sweet spot for me, but please don't ask me what the date is...


----------



## DCBassman (Sunday at 16:04)

My wife has a 4205-014B Seiko Lady Diver. It needs a crystal with a magnifying pip really, and when I reset it for date, I have to use a magnifier!


----------



## Reynard (Sunday at 16:16)

DCBassman said:


> My wife has a 4205-014B Seiko Lady Diver. It needs a crystal with a magnifying pip really, and when I reset it for date, I have to use a magnifier!



Which is why I don't bother setting them generally.


----------



## Regular.Cyclist (Sunday at 16:21)

DCBassman said:


> A YOB Seiko for me would be rare, unaffordable, and not pure Seiko anyhow; their first fully in-house design was the Marvel in 1956, three years too late!



I generally have never bothered with the birth year stuff but inadvertently have onone in my collection. A Tudor I picked up a couple of years ago is hallmarked for the year I was born.


----------



## Reynard (Sunday at 18:10)

Regular.Cyclist said:


> I generally have never bothered with the birth year stuff but inadvertently have onone in my collection. A Tudor I picked up a couple of years ago is hallmarked for the year I was born.



Mine was serendipity - I actually bought the watch for its funky blue & white dial.


----------

